# my three meowers



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

our first cat, Dorel, was found by my boyfriend on the street, on a sewer, trembling, wet, small, skinny and dirty. He was a few months back then. He grew up to be the beautiful kitty you see today, he's almost 3 years old we believe. He gained allot of weight since our little baby Fluffy came here.

Fluffy was second in the house, we got her in late February. I adopted her from a lady with 8 cats who just couldn't keep up, she was really mis cared for, she had a very high fever when i got her, was really skinny and scared. She was severely dehydrated, her tail had been broken and healed wrongly. I was told when i got her that she's about 4-5 months. I took her to the vet for a week and managed to heal her, vet told me that another day like that and she would have died. After about a month, she started to be friendly towards both us and Dorel. She's waiting for kittens any day now. Now she follows me around like a puppy and meows all the time for attention, she's just so cute Very Happy

Blue is the newest addition to our family. We found her abandoned on the street on Friday, didn't take her in that day, but then talked to a colleague about her, and she wanted it, so we went and got her home. She had a little kitten, black one, about 1 month old, we took him too.
Poor thing was so hungry she devoured 5 plates of milk and asked for more. We just held her a day and fell in love with her. So we only gave the kitten away and kept her. Went with her to the vet, she has an eye infection, some of her fur is missing, some of her whiskers are missing also, she has bites on her back. Vet told us she's about 4-5 years old, one of her teeth is broken in half, we're going to the vaccine today, then in 2 days she'll be off quarantine. We believe she was abandoned by her former owner and that she's been on the street for a while now (she's so skinny).
She's a smart and beautiful kitty and I'm not sorry i did not give her away.


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

You're so kind to animals! 3 lives were saved by YOU!
I bet your cats love you to the moon & back.
Lucky Liddle Kwitties!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

You are doing wonders for these poor creatures. I am so glad they have found you.  

seashell


----------

